# 2021 Tacoma 3 inch lift Western Defender Plow



## MR.WaynesWorld (Nov 29, 2021)

HI,

New to the site and was wondering if anyone had any info. I have a 2021 Tacoma with a 3 inch loft. I recently had a Western Defender plow installed on it. Being my truck is lifted it sometimes is a chore to get the plow attached to the truck. 

Was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase a drop bracket for a UniMount Western plow?

Thanks..


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I did a ranger that had a lift on it. Let me get you the part number.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

MR.WaynesWorld said:


> HI,
> 
> New to the site and was wondering if anyone had any info. I have a 2021 Tacoma with a 3 inch loft. I recently had a Western Defender plow installed on it. Being my truck is lifted it sometimes is a chore to get the plow attached to the truck.
> 
> ...


Not for a unimount correct? It's a defender?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

https://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/42211.01_041514.pdf
3&4 in the diagram. Probably have to order them. Confirm that will fit your application


----------



## MR.WaynesWorld (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank You.. I'll check them out...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know


----------

